# Tell every women or man about this cell phone feature



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just in case some of ya were not aware

MUST KNOW *677

I knew about the red light on cars, but not the *677. It was about 1:00 p.m. in the afternoon, and Lauren was driving to visit a friend. An UNMARKED police car pulled up behind her and put his lights on. *Lauren's parents have always told them never to pull over for an unmarked car on the side of the road, but rather to wait until they get to a gas station, etc *

Lauren had actually listened to her parents advice, and promptly called 677 on her cell phone to tell the police dispatcher that she would not pull over right away. She proceeded to tell the dispatcher that there was an unmarked police car with a flashing red light on his rooftop behind her. The dispatcher checked to see if there were police cars where she and there weren't, and he told her to keep driving, remain calm and that he had back up already on the way.

Ten minutes later 4 cop cars surrounded her and the unmarked car behind her.

One policeman went to her side and the others surrounded the car behind. They pulled the guy from the car and tackled him to the ground. The man was a convicted rapist and wanted for other crimes.

I never knew about the*677 Cell Phone Feature, but especially for a woman alone in a car, you should not pull over for an unmarked car. Apparently police have to respect your right to keep going to a safe&quiet place. You obviously need to make some signals that you acknowledge them (i.e. put on your hazard lights) or call *677 like Lauren did.

Too bad the cell phone companies don't generally give you this little bit of wonderful information.

*Speaking to a service representative at **Bell** Mobility confirmed that *677 was a direct link to State Police Dispatch. So, now it's your turn to let your friends know about *677.

Send this to every person you know; it may save a life.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

http://urbanlegends.about.com/librar...lphone_677.htm


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yep. Few states have that and those that do don't have consistent numbers from state to state.

Phil


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Just call 911.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The urban legend is now an urban legend. It appears that this number IS being adopted by states with the recent increase in this type of crime.
Using the 911 from a cell can sometimes cause problems. It may not arrive to the closest source of help.
Thought I don't know for sure. A very good source said this was adopted by the Texas State Troopers because their jusisdiction covers major in-city toll roads and persons aren't sure who is stopping them because the City Police don't run the toll roads.
I haven't had the chance to check it out locally here. I'm trying to figure how?
__________________________________________________ ___________
I just checked the State website and couldn't find anything.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Simple, put on some fake lights and try pulling over a young woman, I'm sure you'll find out how


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

In California all 911 calls from cell phones go to the CHP dispatcher who is not in a position to offer much direct help. All they can do is connect you to the local 911 dispatcher. 

I witnessed an accident once that needed police and ambulance. I called 911 on my cell and it was over 9 minutes before the call was answered. The CHP put me on hold for another minute before I was connected to the local 911 dispatcher who then transferred me to the paramedics. All in all it took more than 12 minutes to actually get an ambulance rolling. Just as well the injury was not life threatening.

I don't know if the *611 works in California but I'll check it out. Thank you Pan.

Jock


----------

